# Ruger 10/22 Takedown



## prepperware (Jul 28, 2012)

I recently purchased one of these rifles... For those who do not already know it is small, all-weather stainless steel/ aluminum/ synthetic stocked, semi-auto carbine rifle in 22 long rifle. What makes it unique to the Ruger 10/22 line is that this one can be easily "taken down" by removing the barrel from the receiver with a simple twist. 

There are tons of detailed reviews all over the internet ( articles and videos). But I just wanted to say that it IS a nice rifle.. For the initial investment of about $300 it is another quality tool to have in your tool box. I compared it to an older Remington "viper".. The ruger blows it away in fit, finish, and a very solid feel. 

I also bought the rx-25 magazine. It too is highly reviewed and is made very well. If you want a compact, low operations cost (ammo) rifle, that performs very well in the 22lr category.... it would be hard to go wrong with the 10/22 takedown...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

you are right, it is a fine choice.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I wanted to buy one of those at the last gun show, but all I could find were the blue stock versions. The lowest price I saw was around $330 I think. I wish they would have used a tensioned lightweight bull barrel with a threaded muzzle instead of the tapered barrel though. Might be worth contacting a couple of distributors to see if they can get a special run..I'm sure they'd sell.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The Ruger 10/22 Takedown is the first Ruger 10/22 that has appealed to me at all, especially since Ruger started making their own 25 round magazines. I would love to see a lightweight version in marpat camo. But for now the Marlin 795 is still my favorite .22LR.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Man I'm jealous.....I just can't spring for one at the moment.

Course I have 10/22s already. Have owned one in one form or another since 1974. My latest is a 20 year old one. Laminated stock. Stainless with a 3x9x44. It's had a bunch of rounds through it. Never a jam or hangup.

Oh btw, still got the first one I got in 1974....shoots just as good as it did the day I got it.

Jimmy


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Jimmy24 said:


> Man I'm jealous.....I just can't spring for one at the moment.
> 
> Course I have 10/22s already. Have owned one in one form or another since 1974. My latest is a 20 year old one. Laminated stock. Stainless with a 3x9x44. It's had a bunch of rounds through it. Never a jam or hangup.
> 
> ...


Mine is a pawn shop rescue, and pretty rough looking. I think it was left behind a truck seat since bought new in the 70's and occasionally got a spray of chain lube or 30 weight in the action.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Looked at one again this last weekend at the gun show. I would really like one but, i need another tractor. So.....Most everything other than is getting put off untill I get that.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

*And now for some irony:*



> I would love to see a lightweight version in marpat camo.


It's not marpat, but seriously... Ruger is obviously monitoring this thread!

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2012/10/08/ruger-1022-takedown-rifle-in-multicam/


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2012/10/08/ruger-1022-takedown-rifle-in-multicam/


I think that just accelerated my decision on whether I need to thin another 1911 out of the herd or not....


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I think that just accelerated my decision on whether I need to thin another 1911 out of the herd or not....


Planning on buying two rugers?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> Planning on buying two rugers?


I am currently "Ruger-less". 
For .22's I have a couple Marlins and a Mossberg Plinkster. I haven't owned a Ruger 10/22 for almost 20 years.

It's a Thompson (Auto Ordnance) 1911... worth about as much as that fancy camo stainless take-down 10/22.


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

After getting a .40 cal, this gun is next on my list.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I've been keeping an eye out for a used 10/22. I sure don't need another 22 but I still want one.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I have one and plan to buy another one. Each of my family has a standard SS model but the take down with its case is too good to pass up. This one is a winner. GB


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I have a great henry and a couple of semi autos already. So how do I talk myself into another one??? BTW, does anyone own either the S&W M&P .22, beretta Nano or the ruger sr22? I need a .22 pistol before another rifle and those 3 seemed to be the most reliable based on what I've read. But first hand knowledge beats all so lemme know what you think of yours please!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

mojo4 as a favor to you I will personally test a Ruger SR22 if you send me one
I've been thinking of getting one.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

No problemo hiwall!! Just send cash gold or silver to me and I will buy one, try it out for us both and give an accurate, detailed and unbiased report!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Marlin>Ruger+Accuracy
Ruger>Marlin+Accessories+big clips
Marlin>Ruger+weight
Ruger=Marlin+handling
Ruger>Marlin+reliability
Marlin>Ruger+price

Stack your deck and make your bets.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

mojo4 said:


> ... BTW, does anyone own either the S&W M&P .22, beretta Nano or the *Ruger SR22*? I need a .22 pistol before another rifle and those 3 seemed to be the most reliable based on what I've read. But first hand knowledge beats all so lemme know what you think of yours please!


Yep. I've got the SR22 and am very pleased with it. First time shooting and I had some problems with the very first magazine. Once I removed it and slammed it home it has performed flawlessly ever since. Even thought it seemed seated I don't think I had it quite all the way in... maybe off a few milimeters. I put about 400 rounds through it. A combination of CCI Mini Mags and Federal bulk and both worked just fine. I use the finger extension plates on the bottoms of the magazines and it fits my fairly large hands just fine.

Controls all feel like they're in the right place and while the initial trigger pull is a bit heavy (DA), follow up shots are much lighter and very crips feeling (SA). If you cock the hammer fir the first round then all the pulls are the same.

It comes with a narrow and a wide handle grip. I put the wide one on right from the start and it felt just right. By the second magazine I was shooting 3" groups at 7 yards and brought that down to about 2" groups through out the rest of my session, which, for me, is quite good.

I would not hesitate to recommend it to anyone look for a .22lr pistol. Granted I did not try the others however from the early reviews many were saying it is what that 22 from Walther should have been and that's what prompted me to give it a try and ultimately buy one.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a couple ruger 10/22s and as planning on buying the henry survival gun until the ruger take down came along. I was never completely sold on the henry and now am glad I procrastinated. I also know what the nephew will be getting for Christmas to make room or the take down.

I think this gun will also be good for plinking off the sailboat.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Does anyone know if the 10/22 takedowns are available in 22magnum. If so where and how much?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> Does anyone know if the 10/22 takedowns are available in 22magnum.


No such critter yet, and I doubt they will anytime soon, as the current version is selling like hotcakes.

On another note, 
Considering the high price of .22 Mag ammo and the high price of .22 Mag model 10/22 rifles, I would honestly just build an inexpensive AR-15 and load some varmint/small game rounds in .223 and would be money ahead.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> Does anyone know if the 10/22 takedowns are available in 22magnum. If so where and how much?


I thought ruger had discontinued the 10/22 in .22 magnum entirely. :dunno: Quick search shows the .22 mag version was discontinued around 2006. I don't think they would bring it back in a variant that will probably post even lower sales numbers than the original 10/22 mag rifles.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> I thought ruger had discontinued the 10/22 in .22 magnum entirely. :dunno: Quick search shows the .22 mag version was discontinued around 2006.


I didn't know it was discontinued.... though I knew it was a poor seller.

I suppose if we ever see a variant, it would most likely be in .17 HMR, IMHO. But even that is very unlikely.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ruger may not make the 10/22 in .22WMR, but Volquartsen & Magnum Research still do. If you have the coin to spring for one anyway. They start at approx. $1,200 for the VQ and $800 for the MR. Neither are take down rifles, but you could certainly convert one.

https://www.volquartsen.com/category/20-rimfire-rifles/11-10-22-magnum-action










http://www.magnumresearch.com/Firearms/Magnum-Research-22WMR-Hogue-OverMolded-Rifle.asp


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> does anyone own either the S&W M&P .22, beretta Nano or the ruger sr22?


I have a couple M&P22 pistols. I swapped the factory sights with HiViz sights right away, but overall both of mine are 100% reliable, reasonably accurate and LOADS of fun. They are quality made guns even though they were not really made by S&W. My oldest son prefers it over all of our .22LR handguns (and we have several). In fact all of my kids who are old enough to shoot love 'em. They are especially awesome if you have an M&P9 or M&P40.


----------

